# Tybee



## Tadpole23 (Jul 21, 2017)

Went kayaking at tybee thurs 7/20 caught a few black drum and couple keeper trout fishing was very slow. I was surprised to see a ton of Spanish jumping out the water chasing bait. They was everywhere but I couldn't get them to bite anything I had. Tried a gotcha and a gold spoon but they didn't want anything to do with it. Any suggestions how to catch them? Hard for me to troll into the current with my kayak so I think that's not a option.


----------



## wellwood (Jul 22, 2017)

You sure they weren't skip jacks or lady fish?


----------



## Tadpole23 (Jul 22, 2017)

They were Spanish they were only feet away from my kayak at times. They would come out the water 2 foot sometimes so I could clearly see what they are.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jul 22, 2017)

Strange, they usually crush anything that shines.


----------



## Tadpole23 (Jul 22, 2017)

That's what I thought there was tons of bait jumping trying to get away from them. The current was real strong at that time so don't know if that makes a difference or not


----------



## BBaker (Aug 6, 2017)

How fast were you retrieving the spoon?


----------



## GLS (Aug 8, 2017)

Sometimes they are feeding on small glass minnows and squid.  Perfect time to use a small streamer fly.


----------



## Tadpole23 (Aug 9, 2017)

I tried slow and fast retrieve. Leaving Monday for mexico beach hope they bite good down there


----------



## BBaker (Aug 9, 2017)

You need to retrieve the spoon as fast as you can.  I have never done it out of a kayak but its going to be even harder to retrieve it fast enough.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Aug 13, 2017)

BBaker said:


> You need to retrieve the spoon as fast as you can.  I have never done it out of a kayak but its going to be even harder to retrieve it fast enough.



when you think you're reeling too fast, reel faster


----------

